# how to delete your pocket camp save data?



## angelmutt

hey, so..i was wondering if there's a way to delete save data from pocket camp?


----------



## nanpan

angelmutt said:


> hey, so..i was wondering if there's a way to delete save data from pocket camp?


yes, my niece deleted my save data on accident lol just unlink your nintendo account and it will delete everything and it will never be recoverable (I tried)


----------



## StarParty8

i think there's a button in the top left of the startup screen that has a "delete save" button. Other than that if you dont have a nintendo account uninstalling Pocket camp will also delete your save. i tried


----------

